# Low Cost, High quality chisels



## mgd48

Highland Hardware Atlanta has the 6 piece set for $60 which is interesting since the Narex site sells them at todays exchange rate for $35. I guess s&h will make a difference


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Thanks for the info.been looking for a reasonable set.


----------



## rtb

I bought this set, or rather all these sizes, by getting the 4-set and the two extra chisels and avoiding the cost of the box. I later added the 10mm mortise chisel and expect to be adding a couple of the wider ones later this winter. Unlike Tony I have very little experience with chisels and using these has been an entire education in itself. Everything that he has said is 100% on. I Can't understand how anyone could want anything other than these. They have served to reinforce My conviction that for really good steel tools, go europe


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review Tony : )


----------



## blackcherry

Thank Tony for your review, I been looking at these same chisel for quiet some time and now I might pull the trigger on the purchase. I need a every day set of chisel and your review confirms what I've been reading and hearing, again thanks for your time and efforts….Blkcherry


----------



## North40

Good review! I'll have to look around and see if these are available in my area.


----------



## rozzi

Good review and I appreciate the information. Been looking for a decent set of chisels with wood handles without spending a ton of money.


----------



## boboswin

I am tempted to place an order with them.
That's excellent value and the attention to detail is refreshing as well.
Thanks for the review Tony.

Bob


----------



## Tikka

Hi guys

I do not think that you will be disappointed if you do buy these chisels. They have really made a big difference in the way I work (less trips to the sharpening station).

The only minor down side (for our IMPERIAL buddies) is that these chisels are metric and not quite full equivalents of the standard imperial sizes I.e 1/4" = 6.mm, 3/8" = 9.53 mm, 1/2" = 12.mm 3/4" = 19.05 mm, which means in most cases you may have to use a chisel that are up to 0.5 mm (3/128") to 1.5 mm (1/16") smaller, saying that I can live with it, I am so used to mixing imperial and metric on the same project now, I do not think I could work purely in one or the other any more.


----------



## WayneC

They look pretty nice Tony. You making a return trip to the US any time soon?


----------



## Tikka

Hi Wayne: We keep trying too, but something always seems to get in the way. work, teaching, family commitments or projects (everything is last minute)


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Tony. I have been using a set that I bought many years ago that are not high quality tools (I bought them based on price alone) and see where I would benefit from a better set. I will have to see if there is a distributor in my area.


----------



## mpmitche

I just placed an order at Highland for the set of mortise chisels. I can't wait to try them out, thanks for the review I would not have ordered them if I had not found someone that liked them first.


----------



## Tikka

Hello strangers, I have just been going through the site, and reading things I have missed.

My Narex Range of chisels is still growing (and their range of chisels has increased) and I have not had to replace any yet, although I have not been undertaking any fine wood working for quite some time. I am hoping to start again with some not so fine new projects this spring, such as a new tool cabinet, doors for my new workshop, new stairs for the house and a few other larger projects.


----------

